
Show HN: Barebackups – My New Startup: MySQL Backups Service with Forever Access - virajk31
https://barebackups.com/
======
bynormous
Looks nice. For a db backup service you really need to have a privacy policy
and more information about your company and your country of origin on your
website before anybody would consider using your service.

------
blcarson
Are we still doing phrasing?

